# How long will homemade salsa last?



## LKJR

I make some pineapple salsa that myself and the g/f both like a lot.  If I make a big batch how long will it keep?  Is there anything I can do to make it last longer?


----------



## Alix

Did you can it? If you use correct canning methods, it will last a long time. If you just made it and put it in the fridge, well, not so long. Just gobble it up. 

Did you post the recipe anywhere?

PS. Welcome to the site!


----------



## Madame

I'm assuming you used some sort of acidic agent in the salsa, like vinegar or lime juice.   If you did, you've got about a week before the flavours break down and the pineapple starts turning.

Rather than just trying to eat the salsa with bag after bag of chips, use it on grilled chicken paninis, in omelettes, over baked potatoes (try sweet potatoes...)

Good luck


----------



## jennyema

I make salsa all the time and generally have a 4 day rule.

I have frozen salsa with good results.  But not pineapple salsa.  I wonder about the texture when thawed.  

Maybe experiment with freezing.


----------



## Constance

Jennyema, I had wondered about freezing salsa. I made some great fresh salsa last summer, and thought about freezing some.
I have kept my tomato salsa up to a week to 10 days in the fridge...it was just fine. Remember, the tomato has lots of acid in it, as does the onion...that's why years ago we canned tomatoes open kettle method. I know that's not approved nowadays, but I personally never knew anyone who got sick from canned tomatoes. 
Pineapple is just as acidic as tomatoes...I'd love to see the recipe also!
One hint for tomato salsa...I discovered 'El Patio' tomato sauce (Mexican hot style) and it is terrific in salsa. Just add it a little at a time, because it's really HOT!


----------



## Madame

jennyema said:
			
		

> I make salsa all the time and generally have a 4 day rule.
> 
> I have frozen salsa with good results. But not pineapple salsa. I wonder about the texture when thawed.
> 
> Maybe experiment with freezing.


 
If pineapple is more than 25% of the makeup, I don't recommend freezing.  The sugar content in pineapple is so high that it barely freezes.  Spoilage, which you are trying to avoid slows down, but is not eliminated.  Also, the texture changes significantly and your defrosted product will be extremely undesireable.


----------



## nytxn

I don't trust my homemade salsa beyond a week. I usually chuck it after 5 days. I've eaten it at one week before and it's been questionable in taste, so I threw it out.

Make smaller batches so you don't feel bad about wasting it, or do like Madame says and slather that stuff on everything you can get your hands on. 

You can slather good salsa on a car tire and make it taste good.


----------



## cantcook

nytxn said:
			
		

> Make smaller batches so you don't feel bad about wasting it, or do like Madame says and slather that stuff on everything you can get your hands on.


 
I'm just the opposite.  If you have  a recipe you like, make HUGE batches and can, can, can (jar) away!!

Mine lasts all year and then some jarred properly, I always have some when I want it, and I can send any guests on their way with their very own jar of home made salsa.

I will usually make 3-5 gallons when I make salsa, using 3 different batches with varying amounts/kinds of peppers for a mild, med and hot and label my jars accordingly.  Well, mine usually comes out hot, hotter, hottest


----------



## nytxn

I don't can stuff... haven't gotten into it just yet, but if you're canning, that's a different story. It'll last awhile. 


And by the way... is salsa really salsa if it ain't hot?


----------



## buckytom

i can't belive no one answered "how long do i have to eat it?"


----------



## college_cook

How about a watermelon salsa???  Granted it never usually lasts beyond 2-3 days b/c we eat it so fast... but I made some just for me.

1/4 Watermelon
1/2 red onion
1 sprig cilantro
1 small tomato, with the gooey and seedy parts removed
About 1/3 jar of Spicy Chile Peppers

Chop and combine everything.  Mix.  Let sit in fridge covered for one hour before eating.


----------



## nytxn

Sounds yummy.

I like to make Pinapple Pico de Gallo. It's excellent.


----------



## buckytom

i've always wondered what the difference between pico de gallo and salsa? i could google the answer, but i'm sure someone here will have a better explanation.


----------



## jkath

Salsa is more soupy, pico de gallo is just chunks. 
IMO, all salsas and picos are perfectly wonderful! I want all recipes that folks are talking about!!! I love a good hot salsa (the food, buckytom, not the dance) and I also like a nice medium pico heaped over my chicken.
I totally agree with nytxn - put a good salsa over anything and it's fab!

I'll stir the pot for you more, BT:now what about chutney....(I'm fiesty this morning!)


----------



## buckytom

awww, man, there goes my recipe for tango chicken...


lol, thanks jkath.


----------



## ronjohn55

Salsa just means 'sauce'

That's why you see salsa in the names of hot sauces that have spanish on the label...

John


----------



## buckytom

i can't stop this picture in my mind of bender dancing a salsa, with a rose in his teeth...


----------



## ronjohn55

buckytom said:
			
		

> i can't stop this picture in my mind of bender dancing a salsa, with a rose in his teeth...


 
I'm not dancing! I got one of those thorns stuck in my TEETH!!!   

John


----------



## GB

Pour some alcohol on that wound.


----------

